

Microsoft Migrating Azure Infrastructure, Citing Tax Laws - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/08/05/microsoft-migrates-azure-citing-tax-laws/

======
maxharris
"The legislative effort later stalled after local media characterized the bill
as a $1 billion tax break for high-tech giants."

What is the prevailing local opinion now?

